
Bill Gates comes to Washington – selling the promise of nuclear energy - Reedx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/bill-gates-comes-to-washington--selling-the-promise-of-nuclear-energy/2019/01/25/4bd9c030-1445-11e9-b6ad-9cfd62dbb0a8_story.html
======
goodfight
Nuclear Energy is the future. Can't wait.

------
michaelgiba
Gates 2020

